# Perfect edge or dumb luck?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A few days ago I found a folder in the closet that I did not remember buying. It has happened before.

I started to polish the edge, and it was a tad off center. I didn't like my bevel, either. I putzed with it the next day--got closer--and the final day seemed to bring me good luck.

Considering how the project started, I was amazed at how well it turned out.


----------

